# Jeep Grand Cherokee for towing Equi Trek



## Hollycat (20 December 2007)

Are these any good for towing trailers?  Sorry for my complete ignorence on this topic but I need  a new car and it seems sensible to buy one that would tow my horse.

I have a large chunky warmblood of 17hh. The car specs says it can tow 3360kg (braked tralier) The trailer I am considering is an equi-trek space treka L (comments on this too please!!!) which weighs 1250kg unladen and 2600kg gross.  So I presume it can take 1350kg of horse and tack which should be adequate for my needs and may even fit a friend if so required.  If the Grand Cherokee can tow 3360kg and I am only towing 2600kg I should be ok shouldn't I? The car has an unladen weight of 2140kg and a gross weight 2520kg so seems to have plenty of capacity to put stuff in.

Any comments on my possibly flawed reasoning, the car and the trailer very much appreciated. Would also like suggestions on as good/better trailers and cars too.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## SilverSkye (20 December 2007)

I have a Jeep grand cherokee only tow a normal trailer ( a cheval liberte 2003xl think it weighs just over 800kg unladen) so not as heavy as the equitrek but often take my 550kg horse and friends 600kg horse out and have no problems at all in fact when driving on the flat or on motorways it is easy to forget the trailer is there.
I use my jeep as my everyday car and the only flaw is the fact it is very very thirsty other than that i highly reccomend it.


----------



## RLF (20 December 2007)

get a landrover defender, best 4x4 by far!!! 110 would tow two 17 hand horses with ease


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (20 December 2007)

Cherokee


----------



## Hollycat (21 December 2007)

Thanks for the comments.  The defender has slightly less towing capacity than the cherokee so bodes well for towing with the cherokee. Defender wins on price (!) - looks great value for money but the cherokee wins hands down on looks and spec. It will be my everyday car, however I don't travel far to the yard (30 min drive) and can walk to the shops so hopefully I will not need to spend too much on fuel on a daily basis.


----------



## PaddyMonty (21 December 2007)

Towed for 5 years with my Cherokee.  having towed with pretty much all 4x4's at one time or another (inc disco) I have to admit the cherokee is the best of the lot.


----------



## Stoxx (21 December 2007)

I tow with a Grand Cherokee.  It has been fine in all situations I have put it in.  I tow an Ifor 510, so not an equitrek, however my friend has the show treka L and pulls with a Mitsubishi L200, she finds that ok and in my opinion my Grand Cherokee certainly does a better job than that, so you should be fine.
My only concern would be what model you are thinking of buying.  I have the 2005+ one and it is a huge improvement on the older shape, which when I test drove it, found it to roll a hell of a lot.
Another one to consider is the normal Cherokee, my friend has one and it's supposed to have the same towing capabilities of the Grand.


----------



## MadMacher (21 December 2007)

I have a Grand Jeep and it is fantastic for towing.
Sometimes you have to remind yourself the trailer is still there!
It just tows with such ease, the grand also has all the gadets!
Heated Leather Seats, so when its wet and cold your bum and back are nice and warm!
The list goes on!
If when the time comes to replace my beastie!
Or Doris as she is known i would defo have another one!
Mine is also LPG converted which is also a benefit!
Hope that helps.


----------



## Sneedy (21 December 2007)

Are you sure the defender has a lower towing capacity that the grand cherokee??  I thought a defender would do 3500kg? Def wouldn't go for a normal cherokee with an equi trek, not as much ability as grand cherokee.
I'd always go for a defender or disco, but thats just because thats what I've towed with in the past, prefered the defender.
My friend tows an equi trek with an Isuzu Trooper and that does a fab job!!


----------



## Charlie77 (21 December 2007)

My other half has the 4ltr petrol &amp; it is fantastic! I have an old "heavy Rice Trailer" &amp; a 16.3hh warm blood, you wouldn't know that your pulling him! I have also had a 2.5 Disco that was good &amp; currently have a Pagero 2.8 which is also very good but the Grand Jeep is brilliant!!!, (If any one would like a L reg, 2.8 Pagero, im looking for a small Yaris or KA type car so if any wants to swap?)


----------



## Hollycat (21 December 2007)

Fab!!!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for all of your comments. Has pretty much made my mind up that the grand cherokee it is.  I should get a pretty good trade in for my current car so I will be able to afford a grand cherokee with low milage that is a year or two old, so the newer model.  Saw some really nice ones advertised nearby and they have about 10 that would suit, so I think I will go and have a test drive after christmas. I love the idea of the heated seats etc!!!!!!!!  I'm also interested in the LPG conversion so will have to do a bit of research about that.


----------



## Scarlett (21 December 2007)

I have a 4ltr Cherokee and cannot praise it enough for towing with - its excellent...! I cant imagine the grand being any different.


----------

